# The Heart of the Wood



## phinds (Aug 9, 2017)

Yesterday I posted in Kenbo's Music Parlor a rendition of "The Heart of the Wood".

https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-heart-of-the-wood.32406/

I had been reminded of it because of the version sung by The Lindsey Family, (http://www.lindsey-family.com/cms/index.php?page=store) and I now have their permission to post their rendition, ripped off of their 8th album (out of 11 they've released so far). I would have posted this one in the first place but I didn't have the album.

I have a personal preference for this version because "The Lindsey Family" is my sister's boy and his 11 kids. I've known him since he was an infant and I've known all 11 kids since they were infants and I love them all dearly. Their music started out as just gospel music but has grown to include other genres. They parked their tour bus next to my house Monday night and spent all day yesterday having a great visit with us and I got the album along with another one they hadn't given me yet.

The lead singer on this track is Naomi (the feisty one ). WB won't let me post the MP3 file so I've put it on my own site, here:

http://www.phinds.com/Heart of the Wood.mp3

Lyrics: (I recommend reading along as you listen to Naomi)

I think what made granddaddy great is that he didn't work all day
I'd love the time we spent and I'd go everywhere he went
We'd end up on some old deer trail
And I'd listen hard as he would spin his tales
We were in a field of stumps he said I got a new one for you hon
These trees once stood tall and I'm the man that made them fall
I cut 'em up, sanded them down
And you wouldn't believe what I found
'Cause past the bark and all the scars
Our home was in the heart of those old trees
God bless who sowed those seeds
A hundred years and they just grew
And only heaven knew just what they'd mean, to our family
All that time to become what they should
You know our home was in the heart of the wood

He smiled, said there's my favorite one, pointed at a cherry stump
He said I couldn't afford the one at Sears so the good lord planted one right here
He carved out what he saw within and he gave it to my dad when he turned ten
Past the bark and all the scars
There was a guitar in the heart of that old tree
All from just one seed
A hundred years and it just grew
And only heaven knew just what it'd mean to our family
All the time to become what it should
There were songs in the heart of the wood

He said we can mark a tree to keep from getting lost
And it'll always point our way home like that old rugged cross
A hundred years and it just grew and only heaven knew just what it'd mean
Or who'd hang on that tree it held the Son of God like it should
But I know it broke the heart of the wood
Yes, it held the son of God like it should

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2017)

Amazing! I remember the first rendition by the couple but also like this one better! 

Reminds me of the old songs of the carter family and so forth. We need more music like this in today's world!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful song!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 17, 2017)

Last night @Mr. Peet and I saw the Lindseys at a church down in PA. The concert was great and Naomi sang The Heart of the Wood at my request and Mark and I had a great time chatting with them in the tour bus after the concert. Mark told several really awful jokes and I told brilliant ones. It is possible that he will have a different take on that. The kids seemed to like them all anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------

